# Trough radiator



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone have experience installing a trough radiator. I get the concept. 
I'm Supposed to have cut sheets by Friday but the suspense is killing me.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Explain it a little better , it may be a terminology I not familiar with

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Explain it a little better , it may be a terminology I not familiar with Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


A heat exchanger will be recessed into the floor system along an outside wall. The existing wall has a large window that is being replaced with a larger double door. 
The "trough" will be constructed to manufacturers specs. 
Cold air from outside wall falls into trough, into exchanger, then UP to wash window and wall. 
Gotta be a long trough to cover this heat loss. Luckily the joists are running in our favor. 90 yr old mansion so the bays should be plenty deep.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Got it, I have installed it, worked fine, like you said floor joists going your way helps, just tin boxes with a heating element. Flu think they were just called registers, but got the concept

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Horrible things. They get filled with dust and dirt and nobody ever cleans them out.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Horrible things. They get filled with dust and dirt and nobody ever cleans them out.


I'll be sure to make the cleaning crew aware.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I have installed them.. follow the instruction.. the heating element goes on inside of the room.. not the outside of the wall .. seen them installed backward and didn't work well.. yes, they collect dirt.. during off season, they cover it with a rug..after they clean it.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

There nice for patio doors, but might be easier doing some joist heating


----------

